# Peter Leithart on Theology



## yeutter (Aug 23, 2017)

Peter Leithart tells us Theology is a product of the Christianity, and that the Bible never mentions Theology.

www.patheos.com/blogs/leithart/2017/08/against-theology-2/

All of this is old news, but for some reason he is recirculating what he wrote in 2003


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow, he's right! My concordance has no entry for "theology."

I did see entries for "meditate," "precepts," and even "doctrine" and a "study" in the context of the "word of truth." But no "theology."

So there. Just be sure to study, meditate, learn, and presumably discern and organize the precepts of Scripture and forget about this theology nonsense.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gforce9 (Aug 23, 2017)

Well......if Mr. Leithart says it, it must be true.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 24, 2017)

VictorBravo said:


> and even "doctrine"



That's why you are supposed to read the King James version, where it says "Give heed to thy doctrine."


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 24, 2017)

BayouHuguenot said:


> That's why you are supposed to read the King James version, where it says "Give heed to thy doctrine."



Sorry, Jacob. Even the KJV's "doctrine" doesn't cut it. The word has to be "theology" to satisfy Leithart. Words and ideas are the same thing with him.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 24, 2017)

VictorBravo said:


> Wow, he's right! My concordance has no entry for "theology."
> 
> I did see entries for "meditate," "precepts," and even "doctrine" and a "study" in the context of the "word of truth." But no "theology."
> 
> So there. Just be sure to study, meditate, learn, and presumably discern and organize the precepts of Scripture and forget about this theology nonsense.


I cannot find Bible nor trinity in there either, so guess none of that exists, right?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 24, 2017)

VictorBravo said:


> Wow, he's right! My concordance has no entry for "theology."
> 
> I did see entries for "meditate," "precepts," and even "doctrine" and a "study" in the context of the "word of truth." But no "theology."
> 
> So there. Just be sure to study, meditate, learn, and presumably discern and organize the precepts of Scripture and forget about this theology nonsense.


Heh.

I tend to view my efforts as a theologian along the lines of something like a grammarian than like a scientist or a detective. Such theologians show us (from Scripture) _how_ to think, and how _not_ to think, about God, and thusly how to talk about Him. _What_ we should say, and what we should _not_ say. Such theologians do not control what we _may_ say; they indicate the rules of intelligible speech.

For example, systematic theology is a fence that guards our exegesis from error. If our systematic theology actually comes from the organic unfolding progressive nature of Scripture, then it will not be a straight-jacket, but rather the fence that keeps the children from going out into the dangerous road.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 24, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> Sorry, Jacob. Even the KJV's "doctrine" doesn't cut it. The word has to be "theology" to satisfy Leithart. Words and ideas are the same thing with him.


Indeed.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 24, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> Sorry, Jacob. Even the KJV's "doctrine" doesn't cut it. The word has to be "theology" to satisfy Leithart. Words and ideas are the same thing with him.



I know. I've just been reading the KJV lately. And I know Leithart would have rejected where I was coming from.


----------

